# ....  So what happened on 9/18/2014 ????     IM closed down ???????



## charley (Sep 19, 2014)

.. couldn't log on to IM on 9/19/2014 or for that matter, ASF...   not that it seems to matter anymore, since nobody posts here anymore...
..  so what's the inside dope????


----------



## SheriV (Sep 19, 2014)

LOLOLOLOLOL@ farva...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 19, 2014)

same tan tile that's in my laundry room..whats funny is I told the contractors..look..the brown tile they put in every fucking building grade subdivision/apartment/condo in the universe...k? just get that.

and here it is..covered in suction cup dildos (makes note to go to adult toy store this evening)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2014)

Those dildos make me feel inadequate ... I will not be back in this thread.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 19, 2014)

Farva that your bathroom?


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> CIA raided prince's Panama palace.  All they found was this:




.....  it wouldn't surprise me, what's a surprised me was the 'white dicks'.....


----------



## sneedham (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Those dildos make me feel inadequate ... I will not be back in this thread.


ikr


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 19, 2014)

I couldn't get on, though my phone was the issue.

I get this error now for ASF, I pm'd Prince.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 19, 2014)

Same here with the phone, but not my pc. Thought it was just me tho?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2014)

Chico probelbly plugged in his hair dryer while the micro wave still was on........


----------



## Guillotine (Sep 19, 2014)

Shut down by Alibaba in prep for the IPO


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Sep 19, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I couldn't get on, though my phone was the issue.
> 
> I get this error now for ASF, I pm'd Prince.



same here


----------



## Guillotine (Sep 19, 2014)

X3


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2014)

Let me guess all of you upgraded your iphones to 8


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 19, 2014)

You won't catch me with no iphony....


----------



## the_predator (Sep 19, 2014)

LE tried to hack....


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe they didn't pay the rent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 19, 2014)

Operating System was corrupted beyond repair. Tech support is working on the reinstalls. Thankfully it looks like the data is recoverable and intact.


----------



## Watson (Sep 19, 2014)

i guess Prince finally upgraded to windows 98......


----------



## the_predator (Sep 19, 2014)

Griffith said:


> i guess Prince finally upgraded to windows 98......


Lol


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2014)

Griffith said:


> i guess Prince finally upgraded to windows 98......





....oh good !!!    that means we'll be getting our old rep & like system back....   [don't hold your breath]


----------



## ROID (Sep 20, 2014)

This could have all been avoided if I would have got that autographed bottle from iml.

On a serious note: why is the data not backed up ? I would prefer a double redundant system. My posts are too important to the human race to be lost. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2014)

ROID said:


> This could have all been avoided if I would have got that autographed bottle from iml.
> 
> On a serious note: why is the data not backed up ? I would prefer a double redundant system. My posts are too important to the human race to be lost.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


The data was backed up a few hours before the operating system was corrupted. It just takes time to re-install the OS and recover the data.


----------



## Guillotine (Sep 20, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The data was backed up a few hours before the operating system was corrupted. It just takes time to re-install the OS and recover the data.


LOL it takes hours upon hours just to patch the damned OS!


----------



## devildogusmc (Sep 21, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> You won't catch me with no iphony....



Lol! Felt so great getting rid of my iphone this weekend! Will NEVER own another!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 21, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Lol! Felt so great getting rid of my iphone this weekend! Will NEVER own another!


Congratulations buddy, you're now a new man


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 24, 2014)

Droid rules


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

<---  debating cutting the Apple umbilical cord and going back to droid...  just not quite sure yet.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2014)

Samsung is the way to go


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 25, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Samsung is the way to go


Yep. I got note3 and love it


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 25, 2014)

Im 90% now. This new OS is buggy


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2014)

Actually the OS was corrupted beyond repair, but it took several hours to run the repair and file checks. Once it was determined it could not be fixed the OS was reinstalled and all of the data was restored from the last backup. We run a RAID setup but that does not help a corrupted OS. Given the circumstances all sites were restored and there was minimal data loss and downtime.


----------



## charley (Sep 25, 2014)

.. thx for responding Prince...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Im 90% now. This new OS is buggy



lol it is the same OS.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2014)

explains the bugs then....



likes and stars?


----------



## charley (Sep 25, 2014)

SheriV said:


> explains the bugs then....
> 
> 
> 
> likes and stars?



......like and stars ???     not in your lifetime...    but bugs ???   we got that..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## IrishPistolero (Sep 25, 2014)

You lost me at login. What's bug spray have to do with a computer?


----------



## charley (Sep 25, 2014)

IrishPistolero said:


> You lost me at login. What's bug spray have to do with a computer?




.... this site dances when you smoke bug spray, no spray, and this is what can happen...


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 25, 2014)

Some lost and beguiled muslims flew into iron mags head quarters


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 25, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Some lost and beguiled muslims flew into iron mags head quarters


And we kicked their asses


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 25, 2014)

Prince said:


> lol it is the same OS.



I was talking about my iphone upgrade to OS8.  Lolz.


----------



## techfire35 (Sep 25, 2014)

I kept getting the same error message


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I couldn't get on, though my phone was the issue.
> 
> I get this error now for ASF, I pm'd Prince.


Negged for having ef on your phone


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Negged for having ef on your phone


Lol


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Negged for having ef on your phone





CHEZ said:


> Lol


I only go there to tell Dylan how cute he looks in his tutu....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

Uh huh...traitor


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 26, 2014)

since the ''crash'' my bank manager called me to ask about a purchase of a 9000$ kawasaki jet ski in panama..strange


----------

